

Remember the "Insecure by Design" Dropbox article? [I] automate[d] the process - kmfrk
http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/gmunm/remember_that_dropbox_insecure_by_design_article/

======
TuxPirate
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0332343/>

